# ملف لحساب تكلفة النظام الشمسي الخاص بمنزلك



## LionVoice (14 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم...
نعمل حاليا على صنع مشروع خاص بتزويد جميع احتياجات المنزل من الطاقة الكهربائية عن طريق الخلايا الشمسية ....

لا زلنا في بداية المشوار.. الملف المرفق يوضح كيفية حساب التكلفة الاجمالية للنظام
لكي تحسب التكلفة الخاصة بمنزلك ما عليك إلا أن تستبدل قيم الاجهزة في الجدول الاول بقيم الاجهزة التي تستخدمها في منزلك.. باقي الحسابات ستتغير تلقائيا.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 فبراير 2011)

lionvoice قال:


> السلام عليكم...
> نعمل حاليا على صنع مشروع خاص بتزويد جميع احتياجات المنزل من الطاقة الكهربائية عن طريق الخلايا الشمسية ....
> 
> لا زلنا في بداية المشوار.. الملف المرفق يوضح كيفية حساب التكلفة الاجمالية للنظام
> لكي تحسب التكلفة الخاصة بمنزلك ما عليك إلا أن تستبدل قيم الاجهزة في الجدول الاول بقيم الاجهزة التي تستخدمها في منزلك.. باقي الحسابات ستتغير تلقائيا.


 
وعليكم السلام 
ملف مفيد .. وجهد طيب .. 
شاكر مشاركتكم به إخوانكم المهندسين بالملتقى. ​


----------



## anas010 (19 فبراير 2011)

ايه ياعم التكلفة دى انا باحسب انا هاستخدم اد ايه لشقه واحد عاديه التكلفه وصلت ثمانيه واربعون الف دولار يعنى مائتين وسبعون الف جنيه دا لو فضلت استهلك فى الكهربه العاديه بتاع السلك العادى طول عنرى مش هادفع عشرين الف يبقى الطاقه الشمسيه وفرت ايه ................ز


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (20 فبراير 2011)

خطوة للامام
موفقيين ان شاء الله


----------



## عبد العزيز600 (23 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## ehsansabah (28 فبراير 2011)

الاخ anas010
انا اعتقد جازما ان حساباتك لم تكن دقيقه فمن المستحيل ان تكون التكلفة بهذا المقدار ?
احسبها من جديد ولتكن الحسابات حسب ماتحتاجه في الشقة واشطب الباقي الذي لاتحتاجه مع التوفيق


----------



## hady habib (1 مارس 2011)

*Surely this information is inaccurate because of*

You are neglected the losses assumptions & factors in the batteries, also you are forgot the battery type in your calculations

For calculations of total AC/DC loads, you must calculate each one separately to select the inventor by the AC loads individually

Of course, prices are not fixed and vary from one country to another, and from one company to another

:84:That what I was able to turn out quickly:84:​


----------



## hady habib (6 مارس 2011)

لقد قمت بتصميم صفحة يمكنها مساعدتك بشكل رائع وسوف ارفعها اليوم بإذن المولى عز وجل


----------



## hady habib (7 مارس 2011)

هذا هو الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t251882.html#post2092129


----------



## مصطفى الشيباني (17 أبريل 2011)

ممممممممششششششككككككووووووررررررر جداااااااااا


----------



## منذر دومي (21 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ...ووفقك الله


----------



## alexemi (23 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## emandos (4 سبتمبر 2012)

الملف مش راضي يفتح ممكن تبعتة تاني وشكرا


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى​


----------



## emandos (8 سبتمبر 2012)

لو سمحت حابة اعرف نوع الملف علشان مش بيفتح عندي


----------



## emandos (8 سبتمبر 2012)

انا مش فاهمة الجدول برجاء الشرح


----------



## صالح الطوباسي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*لو سمحتوا سؤال... كم تكلفة الوات الواحد من الطاقة الشمسية في السعودية ؟؟؟*


----------



## mohamed medhat2013 (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرااا جدااا


----------



## محمد خلاطي (7 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## moh20 (20 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## htth (13 أبريل 2014)

شكرا


----------



## htth (15 أبريل 2014)

مشكورين


----------



## amraladin (7 مايو 2014)

مشكور يا عزيزى


----------



## خالد نصره (26 مايو 2014)

ملف مفيد .. وجهد طيب .. شكراً لكم


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (25 يوليو 2014)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## م ناصر علي (29 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.elshamy (31 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

